# Interpretation of CPT 14300



## sandybrown (Jul 22, 2009)

Can anyone help with interpretation of CPT 14300:  "Adjacent tissue transfer or re-arrangement, more than 30 cm, unusual or complicated, any area" Does "unusual or complicated" refer only to 14300 or to any smaller ATT that is "unusual or complicated" ?
Thanks,


----------



## FTessaBartels (Jul 22, 2009)

*14300 only*

This applies to 14300 only.  The lay description reads: The physician transfers or rearranges adjacent tissue to repair unusual or complicated traumatic or surgical wounds greater than 30 sq cm. This includes, but is not limited to, such rearrangement procedures as Z-plasty, W-plasty, ZY-plasty, or tissue transfers such as rotational flaps or advancement flaps.  (from Encoder Pro)

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## sandybrown (Jul 28, 2009)

does "complicated or unusual" pertain ONLY to 14300 or any complicated Adjacent Tissue Transfer regardless of size?
Thanks


----------

